# Vultr $2.50 instances



## Lee (May 14, 2017)

Wasn't sure where to put this, just a heads up for anyone looking for one of Vultr's $2.50 instances. I was in there just now doing some backups and noticed they have instances available in New Jersey. Maybe other locations, I didn't check.


----------



## FBdan (May 19, 2017)

They cap you at 2


----------



## Lee (May 19, 2017)

Yup, but not unreasonable though, for $5 I have one in NJ and another in the UK. Personally, I don't need more than 2, but for $5 it's great to have two test machines sitting around.


----------



## HostXNow (May 20, 2017)

I wanted one in London they are but sold out. Will get one in NJ. But I think the OVH SSD range is just as good; better specs.


----------



## web-project (Jul 7, 2017)

London server hardware and collocation is more expensive, how many VMs need to sell or fit per server in order to make some money at $2.5 per VM.


----------



## Lee (Jul 7, 2017)

web-project said:


> how many VMs need to sell or fit per server in order to make some money at $2.5 per VM.



A lot, however their intention it would appear is to use this to attract people, not as a permanent offer.


----------



## radwebhosting (Jul 11, 2017)

It'd be nice if they had some discounts on some larger storage vm's. They're network variety would be nice for offsite backup storage.


----------



## web-project (Jul 11, 2017)

radwebhosting said:


> It'd be nice if they had some discounts on some larger storage vm's. They're network variety would be nice for offsite backup storage.



I don't think it will be profitable for them to do such massive discount like at $2 for storage VMs.


----------



## radwebhosting (Jul 25, 2017)

web-project said:


> I don't think it will be profitable for them to do such massive discount like at $2 for storage VMs.



Yeah, I was mainly referring to offering some Storage VMs at scaled up pricing...maybe with less correlation to RAM


----------

